# Are there actually guys out there who don't ogle?



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

A friend of mine told me that all guys do it, no matter what. I'm just wondering if every male in the world finds other women sexually attractive even when he's in a relationship/married?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Because women never ogle.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, there are both men and women who do not "ogle."


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

What's wrong with ogling?


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

I used to have a bad wandering eye. I couldn't miss any beautiful woman that was in eye-sight.

I've since changed my ways. It is/was disrespectful to both the women I was staring at, and the woman I was with.

I still notice beautiful women (I'm still a man), but I glance, and turn away.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> What's wrong with ogling?


You haven't heard? If you don't have eyes for one person at a time you're clearly a degenerate.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Blind people don't ogle.




android654 said:


> Because women never ogle.


:kitteh:

I find your avatar aesthetically pleasing btw


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

No, not everyone ogles, but most do look at another person when they are in a relationship. 

I look at others.(I do not ogle, that would signify a full body scan, and is quite creepy unless you are cruising, or in a place that you know you will be cruised.)I also try to be discreet. 

I look because I notice something that they posess that reminds me of my wife, or they possess something that I find attractive in women in general. I do not look because I wish to replace my wife. I do not look because I want to have sex with the other woman, either. I do not look and think "hey, I wish I had that one instead of this one". 

I wish people would not be so worried when their guy or girl looks at others. It simply means that they have a healthy idea of what they like and don't like, and notice that in others. Instead of freaking out when your mate looks at another, why not address it and ASK what they find attractive about that other person? You may just find out that your honey likes the others long hair. You may find out that they think that other looks like a tramp, and they wonder if they are one. Don't shy from it ladies, address it head on and it may give you a chance to draw your mate closer to you. You can always spice it up with a long haired wig, or by dressing like that tramp and rocking his world! One time I got busted checking out another Butch woman that had some sexy looking chains at her waist, and a leather coat. At first my wife was upset, but I explained what I found attractive about the other woman. Imagine my suprise when she showed up for bed one night dressed in leather and chains! It was an amazing fantasy for me, and made me realize just what a keeper I had.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> Because women never ogle.



Actually, I chose men because of the situations I have been in


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> You haven't heard? If you don't have eyes for one person at a time you're clearly a degenerate.



I actually don't believe in having eyes for anyone else but that is my stance, that is how I feel because I believe there are demisexuals that exist. There are always exceptions to the rules, I just wanted to see what everyone else thought.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

What about men who are blind?


----------



## lastman (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmmm. Sounds like an experiment. Let me get into a relationship and get back to ya*

*Don't hold your breath...


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

rawr_sheila said:


> What about men who are blind?


I'm sure they could still fantasize, if they were born blind, not so much. I consider fantasizing the same as ogling, it's forming a sexual image of a woman/man in your mind to scan.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

android654 said:


> You haven't heard?* If you don't have eyes for one person at a time you're clearly a degenerate.*




I didn't see anyone even *imply* _that_ in this thread -- op is merely asking if there are exceptions to the stereotype that "everyone does it" so theres no need to attack her.

Anyway, the answer is that sure, some do it, some don't.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> [/B]
> 
> I didn't see anyone even *imply* _that_ in this thread -- op is merely asking if there are exceptions to the stereotype that "everyone does it" so theres no need to attack her.
> 
> Anyway, the answer is that sure, some do it, some don't.



I do believe there are but I've been confused lately but that's just my anxiety being an idiot to me.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

killerB said:


> No, not everyone ogles, but most do look at another person when they are in a relationship.
> 
> I look at others.(I do not ogle, that would signify a full body scan, and is quite creepy unless you are cruising, or in a place that you know you will be cruised.)I also try to be discreet.
> 
> ...


It could just be me, but a lot of people seem to be rife with insecurity and it's only increased when it involves sex or a partner. Meet enough people and live long enough, and you'll easily learn that everyone's tastes are eclectic when it comes to what they find attractive. Given that, it's damn near impossible to not find more than one person attractive. It's also impossible to monitor your thoughts 100% of the time in an attempt to not think or see something that might rub people the wrong way. It'll make for very exhausting existence. Instead, try talking these things out rather than looking down at the other person for liking more than one thing at a time.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

chip said:


> Actually, I chose men because of the situation I am in but thanks for assuming ;D


Nice to know the whole gender has an ambassador.



Promethea said:


> [/B]
> 
> I didn't see anyone even *imply* _that_ in this thread -- op is merely asking if there are exceptions to the stereotype that "everyone does it" so theres no need to attack her.
> 
> Anyway, the answer is that sure, some do it, some don't.


It was a joke.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

People draw the line between loyalty and infidelity in different places. Above all what I think is important concerning this, is that you and your partner agree on what counts as cheating. Some people agree to have open relationships, to others thats off-limits, but anything before actual physical intimacy is considered ok, but for some others - even a non-platonic fantasy or lustful glance crosses the line. To each his own, I say - but if you and your partner can't agree on what counts as cheating, well naturally you're going to feel "insecure" for lack of a better word (because there is a very real threat there) - as something that your partner could do casually without feeling that its wrong, could be what you consider "cheating."

Now, if you are a person who doesn't have eyes for others when you are in love, then out of the other billions of human beings, I'm sure there are more. And sure, demisexuals exist, and I see more and more claim the title -- as if they perhaps had no way to verbalize their lack of purely visual attraction to strangers before they came upon this term for it. I think its not as uncommon as one would think actually. It just doesn't jive with this culture, and they're likely to be given a hard time by their peers over it - so they keep their mouths shut a lot.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> Nice to know the whole gender has an ambassador.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke.



I don't see "lol" so you seemed to have portrayed yourself as not joking. I mean, it's the internet. Be clearer next time.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Certainly, I don't doubt there are people who don't ogle. They'll be in a minority though. I don't know if I "ogle" in the strict sense of the word. When I'm in a conversation with someone I make eye contact with them, and I think not paying full attention to the person you're speaking to is usually exceptionally rude. So it's not like I'll cut someone off mid conversation to point out some hot person entering my field of vision. If I'm just sitting by myself and I don't have anything to distract me like a book, newspaper, music etc; then I'll people watch. I can notice someone that I think looks pretty without having to mentally undress them. It would require a conversation to get me that flustered.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

muhahaha said:


> kinky..









=p


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I look at women, I dont purposely seek to go out of my way to look at them. I like looking at people, the variety in their styles and features is interesting when I decide to mingle amongst a crowd.
With you ogle thing, I think thats more intense men who are taken with someones looks and are awkwardly eyeing someone for what ever reason. But I often hear plenty of people zone out or are just looking at others. Just scanning the place I sometimes make eye contact with people and I dont instantly turn away because its not like I was doing anything wrong, just have a look around. It would be unfortunate if a woman thought from this short glance started going through multiple thoughts of what I could have been thinking and of course that eye contact making them one of attention in their perspective I can only assume she'd turn to the worst thoughts of me looking at her "like a piece or meat" or something like that. 
Preferably she'd just continue on her day and not even take notice it as something significant enough to keep it in her thoughts.
Sounds stressful living like that with something you can't control, people can do what ever they want in their minds.
Really there could be some really sick thoughts in someones mind but you can't stop them what you can control and how you react or view the situation.

As for men who stare and dont stop, well thats probably a be too intense and words do better than glances if he's interested. With checking people out, both women and men are the same with different variations of how much they do it depending on the individual. Men are probably more vocal as some guys hang in groups and then like to talk to one another about how attractive some random girl was, while some women might be a bit softer spoken about it.
But without even purposely doing it we do size people up because so much information comes just from seeing them.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Like looking at the sun:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My eyes are melting.


----------



## grc21 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like to be a ogled at for a few short moments, it makes me feel attractive. If it keeps going on I start to feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

All that aside. 

When I look at another woman (while I'm dating), I might appreciate their attractiveness, but my mind rebels against the idea of fucking her. 

I mean. . . Polymory is fun. . . but I don't think I have the emotional mastery to keep it up for more than a few months.


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a relationship and will sometimes ogle, and so will the missus. 

I don't have 5 paragraphs justifying it, it's just something I do. It's a part of human nature that I learned to accept a long time ago.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

For me, ogling is pretty confined to the act of being creepy while staring at someone. What I mean is if you are staring, unfaltering at another person because you find them just so damn attractive and if you are staring at them like you could absorb every once of their body with your eyes, then you are one creepy, ogling fuck. That is just a no-no; indecent I tell ya. 

However, if you are eye-fucking a person, which is essentially ogling in a less creepy, less objectifying way but rather in a way that says, "I wonder what you'd be like in bed," then I am not as bothered by it. I believe sex can be a wonderful, magical thing, something that is perfectly alright to desire and explore. If you see someone who looks like a good fuck, then go ahead and pursue that possibility. It becomes tasteless when you just want to fuck for the pure pleasure of it and not for the spiritual fulfillment and you don't truly care about the person you're fucking. Even if it's a one night stand, sex should and can be a mutual bonding and appreciation of two (or more) souls. 

But now, there is third way in which you can look at a person. While the above way may be consider questionable if you're dating someone you're not currently eye-fucking, I do believe it is alright to just look at people and enjoy them. You can enjoy people for their aesthetic beauty alone and not have any intention of sleeping with them or befriending them or doing anything about them. There are some pretty people in this world. There also not-so pretty people in this world but people who have a great sense of style. There are people who are not pretty and not stylish per se, but they have a incredible personality that just radiates off of them. I could come up with a million different reasons why a person may stare at another, about why we people watch, and about why we may just so happen to admire someone walking across the street from us. Admiration can be a grand noble thing, and I don't think it should be limited to only the person you're dating. Even if that person is your true love, I see of no reason why we cannot appreciate others for who they are. Despite what most of modern, Western society likes to claim, romantic, erotic love is not the only end game in this world. Sometimes things are fall more simple and less presumptuous. 

So if you wish to say all the above can be defined as ogling, then every man and every woman ogles unless they are some sociopathic person who cannot be moved by beauty (aesthetics). However, not every man and every woman does my personal definition of ogling. A very select percent actually do that. It is much more common for eye-fucking to happen, but not everyone does that either. Hell, some people are even asexual. I do imagine though that everyone probably does the last thing in one way or another. 

(But to set the record straight, people are capable of looking at someone and not feeling admiration, being completely unmoved. Of course. We can simply scan our environment. It's also true that people may also be aroused to annoyance when they see another person, but I wanted to discuss the ways in which we can admire others.)


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Narcotic said:


> I'm a relationship and will sometimes ogle, and so will the missus.
> 
> I don't have 5 paragraphs justifying it, it's just something I do. It's a part of human nature that I learned to accept a long time ago.



Maybe apart of your nature but not everyone's. Not mine for sure.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

saintless said:


> For me, ogling is pretty confined to the act of being creepy while staring at someone. What I mean is if you are staring, unfaltering at another person because you find them just so damn attractive and if you are staring at them like you could absorb every once of their body with your eyes, then you are one creepy, ogling fuck. That is just a no-no; indecent I tell ya.
> 
> However, if you are eye-fucking a person, which is essentially ogling in a less creepy, less objectifying way but rather in a way that says, "I wonder what you'd be like in bed," then I am not as bothered by it. I believe sex can be a wonderful, magical thing, something that is perfectly alright to desire and explore. If you see someone who looks like a good fuck, then go ahead and pursue that possibility.


Those two sentences seem the same to me.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Are there actually women out there that aren't jealous of thin blonde women?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> Are there actually women out there that aren't jealous of thin blonde women?


Personally- I'm not but the majority of the thin blonde women I've seen are in hollywood and are that way because they have eating disorders. To me that's not a threat, that's groady.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

chip said:


> Personally- I'm not but the majority of the thin blonde women I've seen are in hollywood and are that way because they have eating disorders. To me that's not a threat, that's groady.


There's a difference between thin and anorexic.

Or do you consider them both the same?


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Cetanu said:


> There's a difference between thin and anorexic.
> 
> Or do you consider them both the same?


A guy needs to drop to 6-8% bodyfat to have a good ab look. 

I wonder if that would be considered anorexic by such a metric?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Cetanu said:


> Are there actually women out there that aren't jealous of thin blonde women?


Blonde hair is unattractive to me(usually). And so is skinniness/thinness(usually). So there's no reason I'd be jealous of them. I like dark hair and fuller bodies

And also, some people in this thread were a little too quick to take defense.


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

chip said:


> Those two sentences seem the same to me.


It's the intent and the manner. Focus on "less creepy and less objectifying".


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> There's a difference between thin and anorexic.
> 
> Or do you consider them both the same?


Oh, didn't you know? Anorexic in Hollywood is considered "thin" it depends on the person's natural body type. I'm not threatened by ectomorphs. Besides, not to toot my own horn but many men prefer the body type that I have which is the hour glass. Perhaps due to the rarity since every body type that is possessed by females is shared by men, except for the hour glass. You are derailing, though.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

saintless said:


> It's the intent and the manner. Focus on "less creepy and less objectifying".


The intent of ogling? An apple is an apple no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Cetanu said:


> Are there actually women out there that aren't jealous of thin blonde women?


If I am jealous of someone, it isn't because of her size and hair color, no. 

Jealousy of another person on her own, is fleeting for me because logically, everyone wants to experience love and if only one type of person was loved, in this case me, then all other women/men would be neglected. That is the furthest that my thought process needs to go to end my jealousy.

Now, if you said "Are there any women that aren't jealous of their partner spending his/her time and energy on another?" then my addition to that poll would be "For me, nope."


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

chip said:


> The intent of ogling? An apple is an apple no matter how you slice it.


Um. Irrelevant metaphor?

http://personalitycafe.com/critical...-more-you-intentions-actions.html#post2769115

^Above link will send you a PerC thread where just about everyone who posted on it agreed intentions outweigh actions---i.e. intentions mean everything.

Remove the word "ogling" from your question and replace it with "looking", and then you will eliminate the negative connotation the comes along with ogling. You then have a neutral word. Then, you can more easily imagine that you can look upon someone with good intentions, with the intent of admiration, with the intent of knowing them as a person, and without the intent of dehumanizing them as a piece of meat. 

As I said before, every end game is not one of romantic, erotic love.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

saintless said:


> Um. Irrelevant metaphor?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/critical...-more-you-intentions-actions.html#post2769115
> 
> ...


 Listen, that isn't irrelevant. You slice an apple. Which ever way you slice or split the word ogle, it's still ogling, like if you cut an apple, you can't cut it into tiny pieces and say 'its a pineapple!' lol. Here is the definition again: 


Stare at in a lecherous manner: "he was ogling her breasts"; "men who had turned up to ogle". 


This thread is about ogle, not to look or any other word specifically.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> A guy needs to drop to 6-8% bodyfat to have a good ab look.
> 
> I wonder if that would be considered anorexic by such a metric?


I recall being proud of the fact in college when I was taking a weight training class when our bodyfat percentages were measured, I had the lowest at 6.3%.

... until I was surpassed two guys later by a guy who had a mere 4.9% bodyfat. Though I remembered wondering whether that was even healthy, and what was the unhealthy range of _not having enough_ bodyfat.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

chip said:


> I was trying to gauge a response with how I worded my post.
> 
> 
> Ogle: 1. An impertinent, flirtatious, or amorous stare.
> ...


Yeah but that definition doesn't really coincide with the stigma definition it appears you're going for.

It's one thing to see somebody who is physically attractive, and you look at them perhaps a bit more often or more intently because you find them good-looking, versus what I'm assuming you're referring to which is the more "undressing them with your eyes" sort of sex fantasy-looking that tends to go along with the word "ogle."

And as far as people who do it WHILE IN RELATIONSHIPS, I mean, I don't do it, so it clearly isn't all men. But even in relationships, it's not like I'm suddenly unable to find others physically attractive.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Yeah but that definition doesn't really coincide with the stigma definition it appears you're going for.
> 
> It's one thing to see somebody who is physically attractive, and you look at them perhaps a bit more often or more intently because you find them good-looking, versus what I'm assuming you're referring to which is the more "undressing them with your eyes" sort of sex fantasy-looking that tends to go along with the word "ogle."
> 
> And as far as people who do it WHILE IN RELATIONSHIPS, I mean, I don't do it, so it clearly isn't all men. But even in relationships, it's not like I'm suddenly unable to find others physically attractive.


Laugh out loud, it sounds like people have got used to assuming 'ogling' is equal to physical attraction... I do it all the time not to find 'physical beauty' (that's everywhere if you seek the size 4-10 ideal) but to soul search or take in the extent of an outfit choice, often realising many dress exactly the same or too accentuate curves.
Yet so many assume fleeting glances are a sign of 'he's into me' or 'why am I being looked at so intently... unless they're mentally undressing me (oh no must be as male)? ... really I'm trying to figure out how to chat without being seen as a sexual predator, not always so easy when some woman are on their guard all too much.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I recently started dating someone who I haven't caught ogling. Our last date was five hours long, I wore a low-cut top and did not catch him once looking at my chest. lol.


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

chip said:


> A friend of mine told me that all guys do it, no matter what. I'm just wondering if every male in the world finds other women sexually attractive even when he's in a relationship/married?



A friend of mine told me that all *people *do it, no matter what. I'm just wondering if every *person *in the world finds other *people *sexually attractive even when *he or she is *in a relationship/married?


Fixed that for you :kitteh:


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

chip said:


> This thread is about ogle, not to look or any other word specifically.


Yeh, except what one person may consider to be ogling, I don't consider it to be ogling. I want to throw out my personal view of the word/behavior.


----------



## Twoshoe (Mar 2, 2011)

daydr3am said:


> I recently started dating someone who I haven't caught ogling. Our last date was five hours long, I wore a low-cut top and did not catch him once looking at my chest. lol.


You sound disappointed.

But that's okay, maybe he had learned how to rely on his peripheral vision. The visual field extends 75 degrees below the horizontal median (according to wikipedia).


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't ogle or even so much as check out other young ladies when I'm not in a relationship.
I've received humorous and light-hearted criticisms from my friends (male and female, interestingly) over that.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

daydr3am said:


> I recently started dating someone who I haven't caught ogling. Our last date was five hours long, I wore a low-cut top and did not catch him once looking at my chest. lol.


Possibilities:
1. He knows how to choose the moment.

2. He has some bad news for you.

3. You are a dude and lying(on PerC) about being a female.

4(not really likely, just put in to fill out the list). He didn't ogle.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

daydr3am said:


> I recently started dating someone who I haven't caught ogling. Our last date was five hours long, I wore a low-cut top and did not catch him once looking at my chest. lol.


Shame on him.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> not always so easy when some woman are on their guard all too much.


This is one of the reasons gay clubs are great places to meet chicks 

Also, I don't generally tend to interact with people, male or female, whose guard is way the fuck up. It's not only unnecessary, it's blatantly unfair to the whole process of meeting new people.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

saintless said:


> Yeh, except what one person may consider to be ogling, I don't consider it to be ogling. I want to throw out my personal view of the word/behavior.


Ogling means to lustfully stare at someone. You're making up crap otherwise.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Eh, there's so many more problems in my life, that I can't care about ogling, one way or the other.

Seriously, where do you all take that time from?!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

chip said:


> Ogling means to lustfully stare at someone. You're making up crap otherwise.


Stop and think about what you're asking here. You're asking if the majority of people, because women are just as sexual as men, monitor their thoughts to never have a sexual thought about a person other than the person they're with. What about when they're single? Is it permissible then to "check people out" while out in the world? If it isn't acceptable, then you're questioning everyone who has ever had a sexual about another person other than their current mate. 

Now think about the massive effort of thought policing a person would have to do in order to not overstep your perceived boundary. It's really ludicrous to think the vast majority of people are not going to have sexual thoughts.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> Stop and think about what you're asking here. You're asking if the majority of people, because women are just as sexual as men, monitor their thoughts to never have a sexual thought about a person other than the person they're with. What about when they're single? Is it permissible then to "check people out" while out in the world? If it isn't acceptable, then you're questioning everyone who has ever had a sexual about another person other than their current mate.
> 
> Now think about the massive effort of thought policing a person would have to do in order to not overstep your perceived boundary. It's really ludicrous to think the vast majority of people are not going to have sexual thoughts.



Have you ever heard the term 'Demisexual'? Even single demis don't do that unless they're with someone. You are being a bit general here. Not all women are just as sexual as men. Think about the libido, and how it can go down.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

chip said:


> Have you ever heard the term 'Demisexual'? Even single demis don't do that unless they're with someone. You are being a bit general here. Not all women are just as sexual as men. Think about the libido, and how it can go down.


And how the libido spikes for women in the last decade leading to menopause? Personally I think demisexuality is either social, psychological and/or a choice. There's no hard or soft data to suggest that demisexuality is nothing more than a decision made by a person or by product of psychological/social events. People with diminished sex drives from chemical imbalances have very little interest in sex are usually categorized as Asexual and make up about less than 1% of the global population. So there's that.

Asexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You still didn't address the main points. If a person is single should they not have sexual thoughts. Even if you're demisexual, do you not have sexual urges when you're not paired up?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

android654 said:


> And how the libido spikes for women in the last decade leading to menopause? Personally I think demisexuality is either social, psychological and/or a choice. There's no hard or soft data to suggest that demisexuality is nothing more than a decision made by a person or by product of psychological/social events. People with diminished sex drives from chemical imbalances have very little interest in sex are usually categorized as Asexual and make up about less than 1% of the global population. So there's that.
> 
> Asexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You still didn't address the main points. If a person is single should they not have sexual thoughts. Even if you're demisexual, do you not have sexual urges when you're not paired up?


I suspect demisexuality has something to do with lack of body-fetish.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> And how the libido spikes for women in the last decade leading to menopause? Personally I think demisexuality is either social, psychological and/or a choice. There's no hard or soft data to suggest that demisexuality is nothing more than a decision made by a person or by product of psychological/social events. People with diminished sex drives from chemical imbalances have very little interest in sex are usually categorized as Asexual and make up about less than 1% of the global population. So there's that.
> 
> Asexuality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You still didn't address the main points. If a person is single should they not have sexual thoughts. Even if you're demisexual, do you not have sexual urges when you're not paired up?



Demisexual is not a choice. From my personal experience, I grew up realizing how gross it was when my dad would check out other women, and I was only 8 at the time. I always felt that way and I still do. I have only started having sexual feelings for anyone only after I get to know them. 

I don't consider myself asexual when my libido goes down. My libido goes down depending on how I'm treated. 

Thanks for the link but I know what asexual means and that's not the only reason why a person may have lowered libido. There are so many other factors. 



> because women are just as sexual as men





> And how the libido spikes for women in the last decade leading to menopause?




Then obviously you see that women are not just as sexual as men and can be more sexual or less sexual. It's not a general fact. Everyone has different levels of sexuality for varying reasons.


These are my personal feelings on the matter, though.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

One's that don't masturbate or one's that look at sex as part of an experience without focusing on the end orgasm.

Ogle is different than "noticing."

To the degree that one has an urge to get off as a way of relieving frustration, which often times is simply not having fulfilled the habit yet.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

chip said:


> Demisexual is not a choice. From my personal experience, I grew up realizing how gross it was when my dad would check out other women, and I was only 8 at the time. I always felt that way and I still do. I have only started having sexual feelings for anyone only after I get to know them.
> 
> I don't consider myself asexual when my libido goes down. My libido goes down depending on how I'm treated.
> 
> ...


But that's my point. You're reasons are entirely anecdotal, which is fine, but you're only reason is one of social conditioning. You saw your father do something you did not like as a child and it carried over into adulthood. That would be social conditioning and nothing to really suggest otherwise. If we're going to claim it's a real biological thing, then there would be a way to link it biologically which there isn't unlike asexuality. See, Asexuality has a biological reason as for why it exists while demisexuality exists only in the realm of anecdotes. See what I'm saying?


----------

